
Google Is Deleting Your Favorite YouTube Channels, and They Won't Say Why - maxlaumeister
https://www.maxlaumeister.com/blog/google-is-deleting-your-favorite-youtube-videos/
======
TaylorGood
Bold going away from YouTube.. best of success

